
Show HN: Wrapping Varnish Cache with mitmproxy - chair6
https://github.com/chair6/varnish-wrapper
======
chair6
I've been doing some experimentation with Varnish Cache and wanted the ability
see/modify/compare HTTP & HTTPS requests pre- and post-cache. Turned into a
Vagrant environment and set of scripts that might be helpful to others with
similar use cases...

~~~
mhils
This looks great. Happy to see people building so much useful stuff with
mitmproxy. :-)

------
mrupvote
Nice!

